#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Буддийский храм возле Черкасс ??

## О-сэл Лхундруб

Час назад посмотрел в новостях ("Подробности", телеканал Интер, Украина) репортаж из буддийского (??!) храма возле Черкасс. В данном заведении помимо прочего изучаются боевые искусства (тайский бокс, кунг-фу). Настоятель славянской внешности, ФИО не запомнил. Показывали кадры разбивания предметов руками, тренировки, коллективные медитации. Здание весьма красивое, вроде небольшого замка, перед которым на лужайке нечто вроде буддийской ступы.  Вообщем, на мой взгляд, знатный лохотрон, интересны мнения форумчан. Может кто знает более подробную информацию? В инете также кое-что нашел 
http://mapia.ua/ru/cherkassy/dostopr...-lotos--644197
http://vkontakte.ru/event23487996

----------


## Sforza

Напоминает добротную гостиницу.-)

Логос,Вы же сами прекрасно всё понимаете.Зачем привлекать внимание к проекту?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

На Украине есть только один Боевой Орден - Лунг-Жонг-па. Все остальное провокации и происки завистников!

----------

Sforza (23.08.2011), Кузьмич (23.08.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.08.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Напоминает добротную гостиницу.-)
> 
> Логос,Вы же сами прекрасно всё понимаете.Зачем привлекать внимание к проекту?


Чтобы предостеречь неофитов). Этому заведению сегодня сделали мощнейшую рекламу в новостях по первой кнопке украинского телевидения, причем позиционируя это как буддийских храм... Я не против туризма, сам бы там побывал с удовольствием, место красивое, однако я против дискриминации буддийского учения различного рода псевдобуддийскими организациями.

----------

Sforza (23.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.08.2011)

----------


## Кузьмич

Там по ссылкам такие описания... феерические, что только человек, абсолото лишенний критического отношения и минимальных знаний (не о буддизме даже), может-быть клюнет. Но весело !!

----------

Sforza (23.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.08.2011)

----------


## Sforza

> Там по ссылкам такие описания... феерические, что только человек, абсолото лишенний критического отношения и минимальных знаний (не о буддизме даже), может-быть клюнет. Но весело !!


Ап чём и речь.Дети до 13-и вряд ли зависают на БФ.))))
В своё время Лунг -Жонг -па так раскручивался..Вроде фейк откровенный,а сколько страниц было измарано.А тут вообще гостиница. :Smilie:

----------


## Georgiy

Абалдеть (глава школы убивает и лечит на расстоянии), один из филиалов - черкасский.

P.S. Как же давно это было - летом в Черкассы!! пожариться на днепровском песочке, ура! :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Кто-нибудь слышал о кун фу в Лаосе?

----------


## Georgiy

У этой школы много филиалов, в Москве есть

----------


## Топпер



----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (23.08.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Украине "везет" на псевдобуддийские секты.

----------

Vega (23.08.2011), Вова Л. (23.08.2011), Дондог (23.08.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Это все тот же самый Дорже Жамбо... Как он страшно ручками делает...))))

----------


## Georgiy

Ручками машет В. Скубаев Черкасский, а не Дорже Жамбо  :Smilie: 

Занятный документ с занятного ресурса.

Официальный сайт миссионерского Центра имени преп. Иосифа Волоцкого. Русская Православная Церковь
Каталог деструктивных культов и сект

Обращение к главному Редактору "Известий" В. Захарько
 02.07.1998г. 

от:

Генеральный секретарь Международной Федерации Шаолиньских Боевых искусств, Вице-президент Ассоциации боевых Искусств России, профессор, д.и.н. А.А. Маслов 

Генеральный секретарь Федерарации Шаолиньских боевых Искусств (Россия) Е.В. Чертовских

по поводу  статьи "Белый лотос" цветет в Черкассах" ("Известия", № 117 от 30.06.1998г.). В ней идет речь о секте В. Скубаева, который связывает себя с китайским кунг-фу и нередко - со знаменитым монастырем Шаолиньсы.

Биографическая справка: ЗАХАРЬКО Василий Трофимович, редактор газеты "Известия"

----------

Ersh (23.08.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.08.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

А чо, прикольно. Будда в маске воина - это готично даже  :Smilie:

----------


## Georgiy

О! 

А вот и информация о настоятеле черкасского храма, это Владимир Скубаев

И еще один занятный документ с занятного ресурса 

Новые религиозные организации России деструктивного и оккультного характера (справочник)
Миссионерский Отдел Московского Патриархата Русской Православной Церкви.
Информационно-аналитический  вестник  No 1.  Изд.  2-е,  переработ.  и дополн.
Ростов-на-Дону     1998




> "Белый лотос"
> 
> Руководство.
> 
> Лидер и  основатель культа - Скубаев Владимир  Иванович. Ранее  работал сельским  школьным  учителем,  затем  сапожником  и  лифтером.  К  восточным единоборствам (школа Шат-Фут-Фань)  он был приобщен лаосцами, обучавшимися в СССР.
> 
> Месторасположение центров.
>      Культ  в основном действует  на  территории Украины  (десятки городов):
> Черкассы, Ялте, в западных областях Украины и др. В  России  -  Москва,  Санкт-Петербург  и  некоторые  населенные пункты Всеволожского  района   Ленинградской   области   (там   действует   филиал, ориентированный на подготовку девушек и женщин).
> ...

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (23.08.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

http://drebezov.by/glava-shkoly.html



> Главой - основателем Школы Кунг-Фу - "Ша-Фут-Фань" в СНГ является Преподобный Учитель-проповедник, доктор философии, граф, Великий Князь Владимир Иванович Скубаев Черкасский - *Регент короля Украины-Руси*, Великий Магистр Канцлер Азии, Великий Приор Орденов: Всемирный Орден Белого Лотоса Воинов Света, Суверенный Орден Св. Станислава, Орден Святого Иоанна Крестителя Иерусалимского.


:-)

----------

Legba (23.08.2011), Sforza (23.08.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (23.08.2011)

----------


## Georgiy

Cтатья в Известиях, на которую отреагировало руководство отечественных шаолинцев

"БЕЛЫЙ ЛОТОС" ЦВЕТЕТ В ЧЕРКАССАХ.
Янина СОКОЛОВСКАЯ. "Известия" 30.VI.1998





> ...Таксист был дока. Торговался профессионально и со вкусом, но, узнав адрес, моментально сбавил цену: "До Володи Скубаева в храм? Сидай, нет проблем".


Храм уже был в 1998 г. ...

По данным справочника РПЦ (см выше) у Белого Лотоса были проблемы с правоохранительными органами в связи с хранением оружия (занимались охранной деятельностью), не в черкасском храме ли они его хранили?  :Smilie: 

P.S. Ох, и Черкассы…

Ах, Черкассы… Прям, молодость вспомнил

Иветта Лизетта Мюзетта
 Жанетта Жоржетта
 Вся жизнь моя вами как солнцем июльским согрета

----------


## Уэф

> Напоминает добротную гостиницу.-)
> 
> Логос,Вы же сами прекрасно всё понимаете.Зачем привлекать внимание к проекту?


это безболезненный способ самоутверждения! )))

----------


## Georgiy

> Это все тот же самый Дорже Жамбо...


Земля слухами полнится

----------


## Дондог

> Главой - основателем Школы Кунг-Фу - "Ша-Фут-Фань" в СНГ является Преподобный Учитель-проповедник, доктор философии, граф, Великий Князь Владимир Иванович Скубаев Черкасский - Регент короля Украины-Руси, Великий Магистр Канцлер Азии, Великий Приор Орденов: Всемирный Орден Белого Лотоса Воинов Света, Суверенный Орден Св. Станислава, Орден Святого Иоанна Крестителя Иерусалимского.





> Русский бонский лама Его Преосвященство Владимир Скубаев Ринпоче


http://ru-buddhism.livejournal.com/364785.html

----------

